# Toys



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

I just bought the JAM HUB 7 http://jamhub.com/what/greenroom.html

This thing is great, what a mix !!!!!!!!

2nd new toy..... 2010 USA Tele in Blizzard Pearl

Where are all the Lefty's..

All Leftys

2000 Les Paul Standard
2004 Strat
2006 Eddy Durham 100 B-day Jazz box
2009 Fender P- Bass
2004 Acoustic Bass
2003 Fender acoustic


----------



## derf (Dec 6, 2004)

just some of my 'toys'


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats what I'm talking about.... any leftys ????


----------



## derf (Dec 6, 2004)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Thats what I'm talking about.... any leftys ????


sorry no leftys...
i'm a righty 
wife is a lefty , but plays righty
my aluminum upright


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

A fine collection !!! and more comming I bet.......Eh..that's just the way we are........


----------

